# Wiking Division 1945



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is a Dragon 1/16 scale figure with lead straps added and painted with Vallejo acrylics:

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200791544612_wiking3.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200791544731_wiking5.JPG


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

he's 4.5 inches tall?

Impressive.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That's a nice job Buddho, especially round the face...I've seen these kits around but didn't realise they were so well sculpted.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you Steve and MS!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Now there's a camo I'd be afraid to paint!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks john....i doubt you'd have any problems!


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Pea pattern _flect tarn_ easy peasey!

Don Matthys
dba Don's Light and Magic
http://www.dlmparts.com
[email protected]
Make it Glow!


----------



## Mozam (Apr 14, 2004)

that looks good


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

John P said:


> Now there's a camo I'd be afraid to paint!


Would have to agree, don't think I could muster the patience for that one.  rr


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

DL Matthys said:


> Pea pattern _flect tarn_ easy peasey!
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry , Don, but 1944 Autumn Oak-B isn't the same as that West German Flecktarn (although it would be just as much of a bear to paint).
> However, I must say, outstanding work again, Buddho!


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Yeah I know it's not "the" tecnical term but I did not want to get too anal about it and dig up my copy of Motorbooks Press Waffen SS In Color Uniform book. Not here to count rivets!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Sorry, but after many years of being a (Luftwaffe) reenactor and model builder, I've learned to be anal about correct camo jobs, the years of issue, which services wore what, etc., etc.


----------

